# plus size equestrian clothing?



## princess15 (27 December 2009)

hey i am a big girl (size 24) and i struggle to find anywhere that sells good quality plus size equestrian clothing at a resonable price.

can anyone help? do you know any equestrian retailers that can fulfil my needs?


----------



## JCWHITE (27 December 2009)

Fuller fillies, on the web


----------



## JoBo (27 December 2009)

Have you tried here?
http://www.fullerfillies.co.uk/
I know someone who has their jods and they said they were very good.


----------



## princess15 (27 December 2009)

hey yes i have tried them but the quality and fit of the clothing was poor. thanxs


----------



## taraclarebrown (27 December 2009)

Hello... I am also a plus size lady (size 20). I bought a lovely Cross Country Event shirt from a new company called 'Roomy riders'. www.roomyriders.co.uk They also sell lovely 'horsey' polo shirts and hoodies! Great quality and price!!!! Ive also tried fuller fillies and found that the sizing was all over the place! The prices were out of my scale! Hope this helps x


----------



## Janette (27 December 2009)

http://www.cavaletticlothing.com

very helpful people.

and

http://www.16plusrider.co.uk/acatalog/jackets.html

Never tried these.


----------



## princess15 (27 December 2009)

hey WOW!!!  i have just looked on Roomy Riders!!! They dont have many clothes but the clothes that they do have look amazing!!! resonable price aswel! size 16 - 26! finally somewhere that sells plus size equestrian garments! I will defo be buying off them     thanks 'brownie'


----------



## Shay (28 December 2009)

I have to say my fuller fillies "Jeans Geanie" Johds are the best I've ever had.  They do come up a bit large so I tend to get a size smaller than other places (and who doesn't like that eh!).  If you keep an eye on ebay they come up cheap sometimes.  Hadn't seen the roomy riders site before.  Here comes the cheque book.....


----------



## eahotson (28 December 2009)

I have had some good stuff from Fuler Fillies, particularly my show jacket.Sizes can be inconsistent but I think she designs for different shapes as well as sizes.Cavaletti can be very good but overall the riding world is poor at this.God help them if,for instance, M&amp;S start designing riding wear.


----------



## Janette (28 December 2009)

Is that all Roomy Riders does - tops and hoodies?  Or is there another section to the website?


----------



## Chavhorse (28 December 2009)

Another vote here for Cavaletti Clothing.  The Breeches are fantastic.  Jane is a joy to deal with and the customer service is superb.  Your goods arrive packed in boxes between layers of tissue paper.

I wouldn't touch Fuller Fillies again with a 10 foot barge pole!


----------



## taraclarebrown (30 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 I wouldn't touch Fuller Fillies again with a 10 foot barge pole! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I totally agree with you about not touching Fuller Fillies with a barge pole, there sizing is awfull!


----------



## Chavhorse (30 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 I wouldn't touch Fuller Fillies again with a 10 foot barge pole! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I totally agree with you about not touching Fuller Fillies with a barge pole, there sizing is awfull! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Add to that the verging on sarcastic customer service and the parcels that arrive looking like an explosion in a sellotape factory


----------



## Divasmum (8 June 2010)

If you want to splash out and this applies to any size from tiny upwards there is a lady who makes really good quality clothing made to measure. Not cheap but fab quality. www.sportingcoloursUK.com


----------



## DW Team (8 June 2010)

Thank you for this posting I can see the credit card going red at last some clothes to fit.


----------

